# Best way to raise the lawn to driveway



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey everyone, I got a driveway extension, but at the back corner, it's significantly higher now. What would be the best way to have the lawn meet this? I was thinking of tilling some of the current grass and taking some clay from my neighbors yard and grade a slope downward away from the driveway and then put sod on top of it. I think it's too big of a dip for sand/soil. Grass is hybrid bermuda, and the sod farm isn't far.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

If the grass is in good condition then I would rent a sod cutter and pull it up. Then bring in a bunch of sand to give a nice flat incline to the pavement. Then put the sod back down. You would be surprised how good that cut sod can look a few days later when it is only out of the ground for a couple of hours. I personally would avoid top soil or clay to fill in the area.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> If the grass is in good condition then I would rent a sod cutter and pull it up. Then bring in a bunch of sand to give a nice flat incline to the pavement. Then put the sod back down. You would be surprised how good that cut sod can look a few days later when it is only out of the ground for a couple of hours. I personally would avoid top soil or clay to fill in the area.


The grass is in good condition, those loose pieces you see near the edge I removed because the contractor just put that there, there is the normal grass under it. You think the sod/grass would survive with just sand under it?


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

The grass will do just fine over the sand. Many greens on golf courses are built this way. @Ware may be able to move this to the warm season forum where you will likely get more responses and maybe some different ways to attack the problem.


----------



## sandders02 (Dec 23, 2019)

> If the grass is in good condition then I would rent a sod cutter and pull it up. Then bring in a bunch of sand to give a nice flat incline to the pavement. Then put the sod back down. You would be surprised how good that cut sod can look a few days later when it is only out of the ground for a couple of hours. I personally would avoid top soil or clay to fill in the area.


Nice idea, it looks like you've been doing it earlier. I would also bring some little sized gravel, before laying a layer of sand in some places.


----------

